# Obligations for freelancers



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Hi All
Your help is much appreciated as answers to these questions are still unclear after reading both Dutch Tax office and Chambers of Commerce(KvK) websites. 
1) Correct to understand that as a freelancer working just for my self, registering a company (at KvK) is optional and up to me to decide?
2) what are the required procedures if any that needs to be done for the Tax office besides doing the annual income tax returns? i.e. any registration as freelancer required? 
3) Freelancers without company registered (assuming that's possible) - VAT(input/output) handled with annual income tax returns correct?


Many many thanks.

Hey


----------



## mimi.sunflower (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not an expert, but I will tell you from my personal experience my opinion to your questions.

I registered my freelance business with the KVK and Belastingdienst. If I had not registered I would not be able to claim the BTW on purchases made for my business. Also, any tax collected on business revenue must be properly declared and remitted quarterly. If any profit is made it is then reported on the yearly income tax. I was under the impression that registering was not my option but a necessary step in the process.

I hope this helped.


----------

